# Teff vs. Italian Ryegrass



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am still trying to determine what we are going to plant this year. We were going to plant twenty acres in RR alfalfa, but due to the higher cost and the fact that we have some oats left over from last year we decided to plant regular alfalfa with oats as a cover crop. We also have twenty acres that we are going to plant either Teff or Italian ryegrass. The Teff is $2.70/ pound, and the ryegrass is $1.69, so I am leaning towards the ryegrass, and the fact that we can plant it earlier than the Teff.

Now my seed guy recommends 15# per acre for Teff, and 20# per acre for the ryegrass. Does that sound about right.

What do you guys think of the Sorghum sudan grass? I can buy it for $1.59 per pound, but my seed guy said to plant it at 30# per acre.

Thanks in advance,

Jay


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> I am still trying to determine what we are going to plant this year. We were going to plant twenty acres in RR alfalfa, but due to the higher cost and the fact that we have some oats left over from last year we decided to plant regular alfalfa with oats as a cover crop. We also have twenty acres that we are going to plant either Teff or Italian ryegrass. The Teff is $2.70/ pound, and the ryegrass is $1.69, so I am leaning towards the ryegrass, and the fact that we can plant it earlier than the Teff.
> 
> Now my seed guy recommends 15# per acre for Teff, and 20# per acre for the ryegrass. Does that sound about right.
> 
> ...


i don't know about rye grass but I plant Teff about 11lbs. Recommendation is 7-10lbs. Not sure where your guy gets 15 from.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Monday I am going to see if I can get some names from farmers that have planted both to get their opinion. 15 did sound a bit high to me, he did say it comes in pretty darn thick.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wonder if it has 50% seed coating on the teff or he just wants to sell more lbs of seed?

Annual ryegrass would be cheaper then Italian also,20 lbs would be plenty.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Wonder if it has 50% seed coating on the teff or he just wants to sell more lbs of seed?
> 
> Annual ryegrass would be cheaper then Italian also,20 lbs would be plenty.


I did not think to ask if it was coated or not. I will have to ask the next time I talk with him.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know about your climate but here ryegrass grows from March to May, turns brown and then grows from mid September to thanksgiving. Teff is not planted till June 1st, grows like crazy in the heat and is done by Labor Day.


----------

